# Examples of INFJ Superheros



## cpatters (May 3, 2012)

The only superhero I've heard described as a possible INFJ is Professor X. Are there any other heroes that could be classified as INFJ?


----------



## Trevur (Aug 10, 2013)

Spider-Man even though I'm pretty sure he's INFP. There's always a small possibility. Even with all of the things we're presented with in the comics (comics are my favorite representation) it's still fairly open for discussion. We need Stan The Man to let us know what Spidey's type is..


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Made a thread on this recently in INFJ forum. Magneto is also INFJ. I think Superman is prototypical INFJ, and protector. Luke Skywalker, kind of a superhero. The best heros and villains are INFJ in my opinion.

Superman, Xavier, Magneto, Skywalker, all protectors. Private people who nobody really knows, introverts, intuitives, strong sense of right and wrong, highly sensitive.

They are also all mystics, another INFJ trait.


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

In my opinion, looking to superheroes to exemplify types is counterproductive. They're too romanticised. I like looking at more average, human characters.

Some suggested characters that seem plausible:
Angela, a herbalist in the Eragon (Inheritance) series of books. Outwardly, she's eccentric, frivolous, and a little ridiculous. Seemingly, this is but smoke and a lot of tactfulness. Subtly insightful, intuitive-to-the-point-of-being-called-psychic, etc.

Boromir, from LOTR. This is my own typing, it's debatable. Great insight (read: assumptions) from little objective real-world evidence (Ni-Se in tandem). Makes decisions largely based on what will do more good, not what is right or wrong (Fe>Fi).

There's more but you can easily find them, simply google "INFJ characters in fiction" and you'll find innumerable blogs and lists and websites opining on the subject. Read them, but take them with a pinch of salt- they're opinions, often unfounded.


----------



## puppiesandkitties (Nov 7, 2013)

I usually see Luke Skywalker typed as INFP.


----------



## Anon317 (Oct 16, 2013)

Trevur said:


> Spider-Man even though I'm pretty sure he's INFP. There's always a small possibility. Even with all of the things we're presented with in the comics (comics are my favorite representation) it's still fairly open for discussion. We need Stan The Man to let us know what Spidey's type is..


I think the most accurate typing i have seen so far is spider-man as an INTP


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@_FearAndTrembling_

Xavier might be better argued as an ENFJ (a type which apparently doesn't actually exist  ), Magneto is better argued as an ENTJ, Superman is probably untypable outside of a specific context and is not distinctly INFJ in any of them. 

--------------

Spider-man is much more likely an INTP, and Luke Skywalker is almost certainly IxFP.


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

I just saw the first X-Men movie again last night and that version of Professor X is definitely an INFJ. Not sure about the comics or the rest of the movies, though, I haven't seen/read them since high school.


----------



## Malkovich (Feb 18, 2010)

Professor X and Magneto are both clear-cut INFJs, c'mon...


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Made a thread on this recently in INFJ forum. Magneto is also INFJ. I think Superman is prototypical INFJ, and protector. Luke Skywalker, kind of a superhero. The best heros and villains are INFJ in my opinion.
> 
> Superman, Xavier, Magneto, Skywalker, all protectors. Private people who nobody really knows, introverts, intuitives, strong sense of right and wrong, highly sensitive.
> 
> They are also all mystics, another INFJ trait.




Xavier is an INFJ for sure, Skywalker is INFP though. 

Think of the Yoda-Skywalker scenes on Dagobah where Luke is training, that's perfect INFJ-INFP contrast right there. Luke is way emotional compared to Yoda who is more zen.





Kingpin said:


>


Very interesting...


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Tossing out possibilities for debate (i'm not asserting they are INFJs necessarily, more curious to hear the responses):

Quicksilver
Scarlet Witch
Blink
Dr. Strange
Destiny (Brotherhood of evil mutants)
Mystique (Brotherhood of evil mutants)
Magik (Illyana Rasputin)
The Doctor (The Authority)
Selene (originally from the Mutant Massacre, Black Queen)


----------



## MsTara (Feb 3, 2014)

Gandalf!


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Doug Jones... oh sorry... he only plays a super hero in real life. jk


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Kingpin said:


>


Yeah, I agree that Silver Surfer is an INFJ.


----------

